

FBI to blackout Trojan-infected servers on March 8 - zotz
http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/247650/scitech/technology/fbi-to-blackout-trojan-infected-servers-on-march-8

======
cheald
It's kind of a misleading headline. The FBI is turning off DNS servers that it
set up, so that people affected by trojans that hijack DNS queries and send
them to specific rogue DNS servers (which the FBI seized) could continue to
use their computers.

Nothing wrong with this - people need their computers cleaned up and DNS
settings fixed - but it's going to be an unpleasant day for IT workers, for
sure.

~~~
antoncohen
Yeah, bad title. The DoJ has been sending letters to the owners of the IP
addresses that are connecting to the formerly rogue DNS servers. If the
companies don't do anything about it by March 8 it seems reasonable for turn
off the servers, though they should hold on to the DNS server IP addresses so
no one else can use them.

Here is the back story:

<http://www.fbi.gov/news/stories/2011/november/malware_110911>

Check if your IPs are infected and how to clean:

[https://forms.fbi.gov/check-to-see-if-your-computer-is-
using...](https://forms.fbi.gov/check-to-see-if-your-computer-is-using-rogue-
DNS)

